# Need some help with scissors, shears and thinners



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Where do you BUY scissors, shears and thinners? I don't mean the less expensive ones at PetSmart - but the nicer ones...

Jodi Murphy's DVDs say you should buy them where you can handle them first to see how they fit your hand and how they are balanced. Unless I wait for another show - are there local supply houses you find them at?

ARE DOG SCISSORS AND THINNERS THE SAME AS THOSE MEANT FOR HUMANS? If so - I could get some at Sallys.

I really want a pair of the larger curved ones.....

I know there are plenty on PetEdge on Groomers websites...but difficult to order without holding them.....


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam buys scissors from Sally's and has some she's bought at dog shows.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My sister is a hairdresser and I went with her to a beauty supply store, got mine there.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Ann and Tom. I will try Sally's. i hope they have some of the curved ones!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sally's will not have the curve ones. I asked....If I had to do it all over again, I would stay with small sharp scissors (from Sally's) and the small sharp thinning scissors. I only use the small thinners to clip the very ends of the hair, so the hair looks natural. 

I bought the expensive scissors (straight and curved) and have used them maybe 3 times.

Look at it this way.....you need really good scissors if you are a professional groomer, because you will be using your scissors on many dogs every day. Learning to groom, is a learn as you go process, so, go slow with getting the supplies. See, what you can get by with before buying the expensive stuff. 

This is my opinion and I am sticking with it!

And, who knows....you may want to grow your Hav's hair long or just scruffy looking.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Sally's will not have the curve ones. I asked....If I had to do it all over again, I would stay with small sharp scissors (from Sally's) and the small sharp thinning scissors. I only use the small thinners to clip the very ends of the hair, so the hair looks natural.
> 
> I bought the expensive scissors (straight and curved) and have used them maybe 3 times.
> 
> ...


I got my scissors (except for one pair) from a human hair dresser's supply shop too. (I asked my hair dresser where to go!) While I think I MIGHT like some curved scissors at some point, I agree, my favorites right now are my small, very sharp, adjustable tension scissors and my thinning shears, both from the beauty supply shop. I never use the scissors I bought from the dog shop... they just aren't sharp enough, and the blades are too loose for Kodi's fine hair.

As far as long hair is concerned, you STILL need scissors for trimming feet!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I think I'll get a cosmetologist friend to take me to Maly's or some other professional place.... I may try to mail order a pair of the curved shears if I can't find them in Indy. After watching a few of the Jodi Murphy DVDs I can see the value of the curved shears too... If I find any at a cosmetology supply house I will post so others will know they're available without resorting to the internet....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My daughter is a cosmetologist. She bought my thinning shears for me from Maly's. I bought my curved shears at a dog show. These and my Andis clipper/trimmer are all I use on Tori. IMO, the curved shears are the best and easiest way to get a nice rounded foot. And the thinning shears are wonderful for removing clipper lines.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My daughter is a cosmetologist. She bought my thinning shears for me from Maly's. I bought my curved shears at a dog show. These and my Andis clipper/trimmer are all I use on Tori. IMO, the curved shears are the best and easiest way to get a nice rounded foot. And the thinning shears are wonderful for removing clipper lines.


That's exactly why I want the curved ones. I got the scissoring, clippers and thinning shears DVDs from Jodi Murphy's website and she totally "sculpts" with the curved shears.... I totally "get it" after watching them.... I'm going to "google" dog shows and see if I can't find one close enough to go get the curved ones. In the meantime, Daisy and Beau will be looking a bit chopped! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynda~ Scroll through these pages to see what shows may be near you.

Jack Bradshaw (sorry, I just realized this is only CA & AZ shows )

Jack Onofrio

Roy Jones


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Lynda~ Scroll through these pages to see what shows may be near you.
> 
> Jack Bradshaw (sorry, I just realized this is only CA & AZ shows )
> 
> ...


Maybe I will try the Bichon Frise Club of America show in early May. Thanks for the info!


----------

